# How to get sub 20?



## PlutoCuber (Jul 24, 2009)

Today I got my first sub 20 Avg. It was 19.48. I got it because I was constantly looking ahead and executing algorithms at max speed. I do not consistently get sub 20 averages. For those of you with constant sub 20 averages please post the biggest tip that helped you get sub 20 solves.


----------



## ErikJ (Jul 24, 2009)

practice. that's it.


----------



## JoseRubik (Jul 24, 2009)

slow down in f2l, look ahead and practice a lot


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 24, 2009)

Look ahead constantly and execute algorithms as fast as you can. That's what I do.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 24, 2009)

"The most important thing is that you dont concentrate and stuff, you just have to scramble, and...."


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Jul 24, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> "The most important thing is that you dont concentrate and stuff, you just have to scramble, and...."



I do that time to time.

But to PlutoCuber, to me, be quick and comfortable with your algorithms.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 24, 2009)

F2L lookahead.


----------



## AlanAlanine (Jul 24, 2009)

is it just me, or was the orange face missing/scrambled on his cube?


----------



## cubekid57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just practice your f2l and maybe you might want to increase your alg recongization and execution times.


----------



## KevinK (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't look at the timer while solving. I use to look at the timer just after I finish F2L. I stopped this habit a week ago and now I am consistently sub-20. Also, make sure that you plan out your ENTIRE cross during inspection. Again, this helped get me sub-20.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 3, 2009)

Practice and stop over thinking how to get to sub 20.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 3, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Practice and stop over thinking how to get to sub 20.



+1

Once you understand that, you're set.


----------



## foxdi (Aug 3, 2009)

i slow down on the last move of my 

- cross 
- 1st pair
- 2nd pair
- 3rd pair
- oll

and prepare for the next thing to be done . this is how i practice . and i keep telling myself not to stop turning hehe .


----------



## carbon131 (Jan 13, 2014)

im not sub 20 and my tip is f2l slow while looking ahead then last layer as fast an you can also learn full pll and oll good luck


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Jan 29, 2014)

(1) PRACTICE! This is definitely the main thing that helps you get faster.
(2) If you use CFOP learning all the OLLs and PLLs really helps.
(3) Learning advanced stuff like COLL, ZBLS, and VHLS can also improve times.
(4) Go slow and practice looking ahead.
(5) Drill algorithms.


----------



## cfcuber (Jan 29, 2014)

Just practice. It's difficult, but anyone can do it.


----------



## CubingForLife (Jan 31, 2016)

how to get consistent sub 20 solves?
my cross+f2l finishes at about 10-13 secs usually


----------



## crafto22 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just try to practise a lot, sub-20 isn't that hard IMO


----------



## CubePro (Feb 6, 2016)

JLarsen said:


> Practice and stop over thinking how to get to sub 20.



:tu

But, if you want to get sub-20 looking ahead will help you a lot. And start learning the OLLs and the PLLs(If you haven't already).


----------



## CubingForLife (Feb 6, 2016)

I made it 
I am getting consistent sub20 ao12s and got a sub 20 ao100


----------

